# Fluval FX5 and Media



## Mickey24 (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking for recommendations as to what media to use and where to put it. The filter has three media baskets and not sure if I need to use one of each of the media listed for the filter. The tank is an 80 gallon fresh water and just setting it up so only have a few fish so far to transfer from present tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to own one of these. One thing I hated about it is you have to buy the media separate and they couldn't even help you out with a FX5 media pkg you could buy or something. Kind of have to figure it out on your own. Fluval sucks in that dept.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had the same problem, but the marineland site shows the order it goes. But I did it different and put sponges in all the baskets.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, that is a heck of a filter for that sized tank.


----------



## Mickey24 (Feb 24, 2014)

I got the filter from a friend for free, do you think it is too big for this tank


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Mickey24 said:


> I got the filter from a friend for free, do you think it is too big for this tank


No, I would say that is a great friend you have. If you are worried about to much flow there are things like spray bars that you can make to distribute the flow more evenly over a wider area.

Getting ready to start my 80 and I am hella jealous over your filter acquisition.

Baskets are great as they make it more customizable for your media and filtration. Sponges, in the bottom tray. Filter Floss in the middle, maybe some bio-max and Purigen in the top is how I would run it.


----------



## Mickey24 (Feb 24, 2014)

When you say sponges can you be a little more specific, new to this hobby. Also where would I find the spray bars you are talking about. Thanks again


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Mickey24 said:


> When you say sponges can you be a little more specific, new to this hobby. Also where would I find the spray bars you are talking about. Thanks again



Here is an example of foam sponges that you put in the tray.

FX5 Sponges

Filter floss can be bought at Walmart or any fabric store or at Pet Store at higher prices. Just make sure you buy stuff that does not have fire retardant.

I just made a DIY Spraybar. Using 1-2' section 1/2pvc with drilled holes every inch with an elbow, end cap and a couple of heater suction cups to stick it to the glass. They also sell spray bars. just do a search. Check my links for my 40b as it has pictures on what it looks like.

or check out diyfishkeepers where i learned how to make mine.


----------

